# How do I share a *.avi file?



## CeciliaLibra (Jun 25, 2002)

I have a snipped of a video I took with my digital camera, with an extension .avi and I want to share it, but it's way too big to send through email. I'd like to put it up on a web page, but I'm not sure how to do that. Any idea what the link would look like?

Cecilia


----------



## MarsyDoats (Jun 7, 2005)

CeciliaLibra said:


> I have a snipped of a video I took with my digital camera, with an extension .avi and I want to share it, but it's way too big to send through email. I'd like to put it up on a web page, but I'm not sure how to do that. Any idea what the link would look like?
> 
> Cecilia



I am having exact same problem/question. Been all over the web...tried every share large file site i could. I have a 118MB .avi digital camera file I would love to share with friends thru email. Its all of 1min 6 secs of my daughter dancing...Why O Why is this so hard?? Please can anyone help us? Thank you!


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

MarsyDoats: A 1 minute avi file should NOT be 118mb. It sounds like the file hasn't been compressed at all. I would post your'e problem in the multimedia forum.

For the original poster, you may want to have this thread moved to webdev. Do you already have a site to put it up on?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

and <a href> html tags will take care of putting up the file on your webpage. The difference is that is where the video is playing on the webpage itself while the other will open up the default media player on their computer.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Examples from my final web project:

Can_You_Read_My_Mind.rm

the embed src is to embed the file (can be music or video) followed by filename

The width and height is to force the video in size (done in pixels unless stated otherwise)

Autostart - this will prevent the video or audio from playing as soon as the webpage is loaded.

Summit Flyby (224K - AVI) 

Simply a link. When you click on the link it will open up the player and play the file.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

To send a file that large to someone you can use this place
http://s11.yousendit.com/
To make the file smaller, Windows movie maker (already installed with windows ME/XP) can do this.
Open WMM, import the file, drag it to the film strip, then the save video option gives you lots of different file size options to save it at. The smaller the size, the smaller the video screen size.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Could to covert it to MPG to compress it even more?


----------

